# MySQL - Ja/Nein (wie bei DB Access)



## Hattrix (15. November 2006)

Hallo,

gibt's bei MySQL auch eine Ja/Nein? Kann dazu nichts finden?

"Ja" sollte vordefiniert sein und "Nein" per Häckchen-Update (eigene Datei-Skrip) geupdatet werden.


----------



## Gumbo (15. November 2006)

MySQL bietet dafür unterschiedliche Möglichkeiten: entweder du speicherst die Zustände als Wert „1“ oder „0“ in einer normalen einstelligen Integer-Spalte oder aber als Auswahl eines SET-Typs mit den Optionen „ja“ und „nein“.


----------

